# Interview with Jon Sibal



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Last month VWvortex joined Privat Wheels in challenging its readers to design their idea of the perfect GTI. .The one catch was that the designs had to include an original wheel design identified in the renderings as a Privat wheel. Three finalists were chosen from the many submissions, and readers cast their votes. 

The winner by a landslide was Jon Sibal, and his design has been translated into a poster that will be handed out at Waterfest 2007 at both the VWvortex and Privat Wheels booths. We decided to take a look at the man behind the winning design. Here is what we discovered...* Full Interview*


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nicely done. Wheels would look better on a Mk4... ;-)


----------



## hockdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

cool interview, sounds like a really cool guy. i too am an artist, a lot of the things he said are very interesting and well educated - well thought through answers. wheels look great! are they going to produce them you think?


----------



## Armour (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (hockdub)*

congratulations, you have a very lucky brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_wheels look great! are they going to produce them you think?

That was the original plan for the contest, but Privat looked into it a bit and found that whatever design won would more than likely have to be changed for safety requirements. As this is a 'design challenge,' whoever won would then have to be tied up in the constant redesign process until they can get it finalized. The premise was a fun thing for our readers to do, and not require a huge time commitment outside of whatever they wanted to devote to the design itself, we thought the better of it.
It is somewhat of a shame, because Jon's wheel design is awesome (I think), but if you plan to be at Waterfest, stop by the booth, and pick up a limited edition poster featuring the design.


----------



## Dark Cipher (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (qkslvr)*

Drop it like its not.


----------



## mk3pekk (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Dark Cipher)*

id hit it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re:*

I love the wheels. The front end is a bit garish and over the top for my conservative tastes, though. If some styling cues were lifted from this design and integrated into a more toned down kit I'll bet it'd be a stunner.


----------



## Ken Adams (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

congrats vortex. keep heading in that HIN direction, thats where the cash is at!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (Ken Adams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ken Adams* »_congrats vortex. keep heading in that HIN direction, thats where the cash is at!!

I'm sorry. Did your submission not get picked? FWIW, VWvortex got nothing out of this promotion financially, so I'm not sure where your rub is. Privat came to us to find a way to engage our readers in something fun and different. Personally, I thought it was a great idea and I hope we can do more things like this.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Interview with Jon Sibal ([email protected])*

Looks good. I like it.


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Ken Adams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ken Adams* »_congrats vortex. keep heading in that HIN direction, thats where the cash is at!!


You say that as if we were the ones that chose the winner... If you'll remember, the readers voted in a poll for the final design. So if you wish to gripe, take it to the staggering majority (67.8% for Jon vs 20.3% for the second place winner), not to us.


----------



## 2003gti (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (qkslvr)*

ill say the design looks great, and a great interview as well... as a graphic design student its always great to read how others gain their inspiration for such ideas.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Interview with Jon Sibal ([email protected])*

Those wheels remind me of these.


----------



## sexysequoia (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Dark Cipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Cipher* »_Drop it like its not.

this thing is pretty beat


----------



## movement (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (qkslvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qkslvr* »_

You say that as if we were the ones that chose the winner... If you'll remember, the readers voted in a poll for the final design. So if you wish to gripe, take it to the staggering majority (67.8% for Jon vs 20.3% for the second place winner), not to us.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm sorry. Did your submission not get picked? 








Bryan!
There's no way a mega-big-lip wheel could ever happen on a MkV,
so I'm sure that's another huuuuge reason for Privat to not make
this wheel design.
Good artwork, however.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*

Where's the built in rice cooker?


----------



## edubledie (Aug 10, 2007)

major rice ...not hating on the guy because clearly he has graphic design skills but that car looks like a modern day wingswest mk4 ....


----------

